# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Vitroguard 12

## Ebras

I'm looking to buy a pound of Vitroguard 12. Does anyone have a pound to sell?

----------


## harrells

I'm also looking to buy a small amount of Vitroguard 12 but can only find it here: Punda Mercantile, Inc., Quebec, Canada. You have to buy a minimum of 80 lbs.

----------

